# Angelverbot: Quecksilber in der Lippe



## phirania (15. August 2019)

Und wiedermal ein Schlag ins Gesicht für die Natur......


----------



## rippi (15. August 2019)

Solange es nur elementares Quecksilber ist.


----------



## knutwuchtig (15. August 2019)

interessant , das themen nur aufgegriffen werden , wenn sie schagzeilen machen
soviel zu angler und naturschutz !
dabei ist das thema gift und altlasten  in der region schon sehr lange akut und bekannt  !!


dorsten liegt bekanntlich  an der lippe unterhalb von marl!
und da ist einiges im argen !

obwohl ... weiter oben wird auch fleißig PCB grubenwasser eingeleitet !
 BITTE ALLE LESEN !!  http://bergauf-bergkamen.de/wp-content/uploads/2019/02/Grubenwasserpraesentation.pdf

lustigerweise sind die regelmäßigen glaubwürdigen messungen der anwohner um einiges höher , als die der  von der RAG bestellten sachverständigen !

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sickingmühlenbach

https://www.24vest.de/marl/marl-exp...ioaktive-werte-haldenfluss-fest-12914983.html


https://www1.wdr.de/nachrichten/ruhrgebiet/giftmuelldeponie-chemiepark-marl-wird-gesichert-100.html

https://www.dorstenerzeitung.de/nac...ubenwasser-einleitung-in-die-lippe-64149.html

ich könnte noch fleißig weitermachen und fakten der letzten jahre  posten , ist aber nicht so interessant wie ein foto mit fisch !


----------



## raubfischfreund.de (4. Oktober 2019)

Und wir kaufen noch die Karten und zahlen für unsere Vergiftung. Warum wird dies nirgends kommuniziert? Wenn man kein Internet hat, ist man aussen vor....ich sehe jedes WE viele Angler und keiner wusste vom Angelverbot bzw. über das was dort seit Jahrzehnten eingeleitet wird.


----------



## thanatos (5. Oktober 2019)

rippi schrieb:


> Solange es nur elementares Quecksilber ist.


ja dann wäre es ja nicht nachweisbar und auch nicht giftig .
Wegen jeder weg geworfenen Kippe wird ein Trara gemacht und mit Ordnungsgeld geahndet - wann zieht man denn mal
die richtigen Umweltvergifter zur Verantwortung ????
Wahrscheinlich nie ,denn ordentliche Entsorgung kostet Geld und höhere Preise - nee nee dann könnten wir ja nicht Exportweltmeister
werden - und das währe echt traurig - ich  drauf .


----------



## Barsch-Erna (5. Oktober 2019)

Ist die Lippe eigentlich wieder freigegeben zum Angeln?


----------



## phirania (5. Oktober 2019)

Freigegeben schon,aber angeln würde ich da zurzeit lieber nicht.
Ist aber auch egeal das Zeug ist eh bald auch im Rhein.....


----------

